# Found some vintage microphones



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

I stumbled across a box today that has some old 60's microphones that belonged to my father.

3 Shure Unidyne IIIs (2 are marked 545S series 2) and one has no model number.
Also 2 Electovoice 664s.

I may keep 1 or 2 of the Shures, just wondering if these have any "vintage" value?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

545s are desirable for harp players. Are they the "gun" mics or the straight ones?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The_Penguin said:


> I stumbled across a box today that has some old 60's microphones that belonged to my father.
> 
> 3 Shure Unidyne IIIs (2 are marked 545S series 2) and one has no model number.
> Also 2 Electovoice 664s.
> ...


Cool mics no doubt but not very valuable. I honestly think you're looking at $60-150 for each of them.

I have one of those 664s and besides looking very cool in band photos/videos are useful when tracking drums. I usually put one about six feet in front of the drum kit and squash the heck out of it with a compressor. I call it my "trash" track and it sounds pretty cool.

I think those Shure capsules are the same as the SM57 & 58 so they could prove useful in a variety of situations.


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

washburned said:


> 545s are desirable for harp players. Are they the "gun" mics or the straight ones?


They're the "gun" ones.


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

hardasmum said:


> Cool mics no doubt but not very valuable. I honestly think you're looking at $60-150 for each of them.
> 
> .


Thanks. I wasn't really expecting them to be worth a lot, just wondering if there was any demand for them.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

The Shure 545S was used most famously by Paul Butterfield so there are always a few harp players curious enough to buy one.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Check this site out Harp Microphones : BluesMics.com, Your one stop shop for vintage music gear! Looks like all of those are for sale around $250 -$275.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

washburned said:


> Check this site out Harp Microphones : BluesMics.com, Your one stop shop for vintage music gear! Looks like all of those are for sale around $250 -$275.


Wow that's great. Shocking but I suppose it's a niche market. I'm going to do some more research, it seems a little inflated to me but who knows!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Wait a minute! A 664 for $275?! Described as "rare"? I see them everywhere!

http://bluesmics.com/zencart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=22


This seems more realistic to me...

"I have 2 electro voice 644's for sale. Both work and are in awesome condition. One of them is a 1965 model and the other one looks a few years newer. Maybe 67. 
I'm asking 60 for each."

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-pro-audio-recording-equip-2-Electro-voice-664-W0QQAdIdZ374395040


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Wait a minute! A 664 for $275?! Described as "rare"? I see them everywhere!
> 
> Electro Voice 664 Microphone Rockabilly [Electro Voice 664] - $275.00 : BluesMics.com, Your one stop shop for vintage music gear!
> 
> ...


Obviously priced for quick sale!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I still think $275 is inflated

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...w=Electro+voice+664&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, same thing with the Shures mentioned. Recent ebay sales were in the $70 (working) to $100 (MINT) range.


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

Definitely interesting, thanks for the replies!


----------

